# WHS foursomes handicap question.



## Kennysarmy (Dec 6, 2020)

I've got a foursomes match coming up later this month.

Can anyone tell me if the handicap allowances require any adjustments if one pair are both playing off yellow winter mats and the other pair are one off yellow mats and one off red mats?

Thanks.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 6, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			I've got a foursomes match coming up later this month.

Can anyone tell me if the handicap allowances require any adjustments if one pair are both playing off yellow winter mats and the other pair are one off yellow mats and one off red mats?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Page 93

https://www.congu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/CONGU-Rules-of-Handicapping1.pdf


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 6, 2020)

and
https://www.congu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/WHSDocs/Handicapping-Advice.pdf

Page 42


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 6, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			and
https://www.congu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/WHSDocs/Handicapping-Advice.pdf

Page 42
		
Click to expand...

PDF states....

If, however, the gender composition can consist of any combination of men and women, then 
an adjustment for any difference in the CR or Par is required.
The first step is to calculate the allowance as 50% of the combined Course Handicaps and then 
to apply any adjustments. To achieve equity any adjustment is half the combined adjustments 
for each side. 

What does that mean in English????


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 6, 2020)

I've had a go...

Player 1: 23.3 red 25
Player 2: 16.6 yellow 17
Total 42

Player 3: 7.2 yellow 7
Player 4: 18.8 yellow 19
Total 26

Difference:  42-26 = 16

16/2 = 8 shots.

Yellow CR 68
Red CR 70.9

50% CR adjust = (70.9 - 68)/2 = 1.45
Rounded to 2?

6 shots?


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 6, 2020)

Edited slightly..

Team A
Player 1: 23.3 red 25
Player 2: 16.6 yellow 17
Total 42
50% 21

Team B
Player 3: 7.2 yellow 7
Player 4: 18.8 yellow 19
Total 26
50% 13

Yellow CR 68
Red CR 70.9

Team A
50% CR adjust = (70.9 - 68)/2 = 1.45

Team B
CR adjust = 0

Team A
Total handicap = 21 + 1.45 = 22.45

Team B
Total handicap = 13


----------



## TerryA (Dec 6, 2020)

It’s just the 42 - 26
16/2 = 8.
That’s it, no other calcs necessary. There’s a chart you can print out on the EG Website that shows the calculations for all comp types.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 7, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			I've had a go...

One of the troubles is that the example gives two ladies against two men so I agree it would be half of the course adjustment shot

*As I follow it*

Player 1: 23.3 red 25
Player 2: 16.6 yellow 17
Total 42

*Then 50% =21
Then adjust for for course rating
21 + 1.45 = 22.45 rounded = 22*

Player 3: 7.2 yellow 7
Player 4: 18.8 yellow 19
Total 26

*Then 50% =13*

*22-13=9*

Click to expand...


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 7, 2020)

TerryA said:



			It’s just the 42 - 26
16/2 = 8.
That’s it, no other calcs necessary. There’s a chart you can print out on the EG Website that shows the calculations for all comp types.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, but one of their team is playing off the red tees, so the example in the documentation talks about a CR adjustment.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 7, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			That's what I thought, but one of their team is playing off the red tees, so the example in the documentation talks about a CR adjustment.
		
Click to expand...

 see my reply #8

I forgot to say Course Adjustments shots are always added to Playing Handicap


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 7, 2020)

I just can't imagine everyone being able to get their head around the calculations.


----------

